# Strawberry in the Cold



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fishing the local spots has kept me sane (barely) for three weeks in a row, but I really needed to fish somewhere else this week and decided to head east.

Thanks to a sick daughter, I hardly slept last night and that kept me busy until about half past noon. Looks like my trip got a bit shorter, so I stopped driving at the Ladders and fished for a couple of hours before heading back.

Someone turned on the faucet since the last time I drove by. The Ladders are raging right now:










Right away, a typical slottie showed up on a Gulp!










Then a little while later, some mid-sized rainbows bit:










(Hey K2, does this lure look familiar? *thanks*)










Then a good one took, fighting hard and making me smile. 19" rainbow.










Another slottie showed up right before I called it quits.










It was frigid and the wind was cutting right through me. It did work to my advantage though since I wasn't casting into it, for once.

The cold temps left a neat little oddity on the hub of my Rodeo after I splashed through a puddle though.










I thought that was pretty cool.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Forgot to add another lunch break video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46tQXLZ ... ture=g-upl


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

That ice on your rim is crazy! Never see that again...

Glad to see the weather didn't stop your pursuit!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report. How much snow did they get up there?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hard to tell with the wind blowing it all over. I was punching foot-deep holes in some areas and in others about 4".

It's collecting in deeper drifts though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's been pointed out that I may have broken the law, fishing that channel. I was unaware that if any cement downstream is showing, that the channel is off limits.

This never occurred to me or I would have fished somewhere else. 

I assumed I was fine, since I've seen so many others fish it and I had fished there in front of CO's before without so much as a nod. I thought the line was below the fence.

My apologies.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH, please tell us where to find info about where you are not allowed to fish within Strawberry Reservoir.
I was not aware of any regs about the reservoir, just the tributaries.
I'm looking at the Proc and I don't see what you are talking about.
Thanks for clarifying this for everyone,
Grandpa D.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Right at the base of those steps, apparently, is only the beginning of the reservoir if the last set of concrete breakers (about 100yds downstream) is submerged. Duckdog1us says he has spoken to the CO there and had that explained to him.

Others are stating that I did nothing wrong, but I would prefer to stay away from it altogether if they're writing tickets for it.

Personally, I always thought the lake started at the bottom of those steps, which is why I fished where I did.

All things considered, I would hope for a sign along that gray area, if a misdemeanor is at stake.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.
Looks like something that would be hard to enforce if challenged in court to me.
You are right, there needs to be signs or something to let you know where fishing is allowed.
I hate grey areas of the law.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Strawberry Reservoir tributaries, Wasatch County
> (a) Indian Creek and all tributaries to Indian Creek, Squaw Creek, the Strawberry River from Straw- berry Reservoir upstream to USFS Road 124 (Bull Springs Road), Co-op Creek from the confluence with the Strawberry River upstream to US-40,* and the Central Utah Project Canal (commonly known as the "steps" or "ladders") from Strawberry Reservoir up the channel to US-40, including that portion of the reservoir confined to the narrow "steps" or "ladders" channel.*
> • CLOSED TO FISHING YEAR ROUND.


I thought it was gray too. Until I read it again. Maybe it's even grayer. Looks to me like the channel is closed, no matter how deep the water. No matter how you get there. Whether there is water flowing through it or not. Whether the reservoir is above the concrete or not. Maybe they will need to put buoys to mark the channel.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

So did you find that lure in the rainbow, I lost a LIVE TARGET to a fish up there the first of October trolling straight out from the ladders.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ouch, that's a spendy lure to lose. I've lost one of those, myself.

No, that big Rapala was a kindly donation after I lost a tackle box a couple of months back.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering if that grab bag or rather grab box variety pack of lures were producing for ya...big lures catch BIG FISH LOAH you can trust me on that one...but hey you already know that. Glad I was able to contribute just a little to your fishing adventures as its the least I can do for the great fishing reports you take us on.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks cold. Brrrrrrrrr... :lol:


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

There are some nice positive people on this forum, your awesome K2. So I had planned all week heading to the berry tomorrow, but I talked to several people that said today sucked from the shore up there. They think the weather change totally effected the fishing today. How true is this? Can weather make fishing go from hot to cold in a day? My son really wants to go so we will probably still go, are we wasting our time?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

BULLOCK9 said:


> My son really wants to go so we will probably still go, are we wasting our time?


If he wants to go and you guys can spend time together, then your time is never wasted. 

Weather can play a big part in the action, but so can location. Looks like it may be a little wet up that way tomorrow.

Good luck!


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

sawsman said:


> BULLOCK9 said:
> 
> 
> > My son really wants to go so we will probably still go, are we wasting our time?
> ...


Time with the boy is always very valuable. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

